# What dose and cycle length of Epi-Tren should I run?



## Adrenolin (Aug 8, 2013)

_I start today, and I'm still debating between 8wks @ 8 caps/ed or 6wks @ 11 caps/ed... 
hmm decisions decisions.. Help me out guys!
What to do?​__​_


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Aug 8, 2013)

8weeks is a better option I think. It will give your body adequate time to adjust to the new supps. I think you should consider also something to stack with it. Do you have anything in mind that might give you an extra boost in the gym?


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 8, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> 8weeks is a better option I think. It will give your body adequate time to adjust to the new supps. I think you should consider also something to stack with it. Do you have anything in mind that might give you an extra boost in the gym?


I started today with 8 caps of the Epi-Tren and 800mg of the Tren E as a frontload. I'll resume 200mg Tren E next week and I've been on 250mg Test E since March and Rips at 6iu 5ON/2OFF for the last 15months.


----------



## Bkitch (Aug 12, 2013)

He peeps, I am from Canada and I am Dying for a hook up for some gear. Anyone who can link up with me email please cce.bkitchen@gmail.com


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 12, 2013)

Bkitch said:


> He peeps, I am from Canada and I am Dying for a hook up for some gear. Anyone who can link up with me email please cce.bkitchen@gmail.com


PM me.

Cycle is going great thus far. Weighing around 250 currently... need to up my water intake so this stuff can take effect properly. Already sweating mad crazy!


----------



## Healthy1 (Aug 13, 2013)

I think you're in for a wild ride lol.


----------



## Healthy1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey bro, you alright? Haven't seen you posting in awhile. How's the cycle going?


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 25, 2013)

With that much Tren E I would imagine you won't need to push the orals that hard brother.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Aug 25, 2013)

How you holding up bro? How's the progress coming along? Any results yet? Any notice in strength increases or anything like that? What would you say would be the hardest part of cycling these products? How's your mood?


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 30, 2013)

I think this stack made him go AWOL. He hasn't posted on the board for two weeks.


----------

